
Wayfair Should Have Seen This Coming - vinnyglennon
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/06/wayfair-walkout-and-corporate-responsibility/592597/
======
gaspoweredcat
i cant really agree with this, unless youre a decision maker in the company
and you disagree with how they do business just leave, its that simple.

do we really want to live in a world where retailers will asses your moral
stance before selling you things? "no problem sir, we just need to check your
social media accounts to make sure you fit our moral/ethical code and that
sofa is all yours"

lets just totally give up and go with that chinese social credit thing eh?

